# Trade to finish amiibo card collection



## Jsydor81 (Jun 20, 2017)

hello all, i am new here but have been on Facebook trade pages (animal crossing amiibo cards trade/sell & trading group plus the mario superstars one have made all perfect trades) i have been unable to find the last cards i need there. i know by a lot some are popular
Need:
264
Need WA:
14-33-48-50
i have a TON of dupes and will be more than willing to trade multiples if needed. i can't see spending $35 on one card.
if you can help please let me know. here is a google sheet of all my dupes
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11DcqZLoC0GKpnp9fSVJ-kkYcJc9gtiZHq5EdpFeiOb4/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## LuciaMew (Jun 20, 2017)

Do you have merengue? I know someone who is currently looking for Merengue and she has Marshal


----------



## Jsydor81 (Jun 20, 2017)

I do not, sorry


----------



## crazymom99 (Jun 20, 2017)

Sending you a PM


----------

